# Old List



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

If a Police Department decided to hire 3 Officers a week or so before the new list came out, but there doing all the background checks and everything now, but now the new list is out, can they still hire from the old list they pulled a week ago? Or do they have to get rid of the old list now that the new list is out?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Someone mentioned this here before. I believe they stated that the PD had until a certain date in October to process folks on the old list. If they missed that date, or didn't get enough done by that date, then the PD would have to wait until the new list came out. Perhaps someone else can fill in the gaps for you.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

DOD '
Push the issue with Civil service. The PD you are talking about is all screwed up. They have gone back 2 lists prior to this new list.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Semper.


Semper Fi


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

DODK911 said:


> Thanks Semper.
> 
> Semper Fi


US Jarheads have to stick together or the friggin Army will want to become like us again


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

sempergumby said:


> US Jarheads have to stick together or the friggin Army will want to become like us again


 :dito: Semper Fi

:t: this one's for all Marines past, present, and those who gave all while wearing the Eagle, Globe, and Anchor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

sempergumby said:


> US Jarheads have to stick together or the friggin Army will want to become like us again


The only time that happened was when we had to do your job for you, and conduct an amphibious landing.

You may have heard of the place, it's called Normandy.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

As long as they file for an extension (with HRD) of the original list, they can hire off the old list. This happened to me when I got hired.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> The only time that happened was when we had to do your job for you, and conduct an amphibious landing.
> 
> You may have heard of the place, it's called Normandy.


yA YA , oNLY REASON WHY THE aRMY GOT NORMANDY WAS BECAUSE THE aRMY BRASS KEPT BITCHIN THAT IF THE CORPS GOT ANY MORE MEN THAN THE US WOULD NOT NEED AN ARMY.

WITH ALL DO RESPECT: HOO AHHHHH


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

sempergumby said:


> yA YA , oNLY REASON WHY THE aRMY GOT NORMANDY WAS BECAUSE THE aRMY BRASS KEPT BITCHIN THAT IF THE CORPS GOT ANY MORE MEN THAN THE US WOULD NOT NEED AN ARMY.
> 
> WITH ALL DO RESPECT: HOO AHHHHH


 :blink: Don't you mean ooo-rah? Sorry......but I can't even bring myself to even THINK about saying that stupid Army "Hoo ahhhhh" thing. Could they try any harder to imitate ANOTHER thing of ours?


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

I love hearing Marine Corps/ Army debates. :yes: 

I was once told by a Army LtCol: The Marine Corps wins battles, and the Army wins wars... 
But i'm trying to figure out which war they won? 

Semper Fi...


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Skidd,

The Marines go in first kill everything in it's way and then the Army comes in over populates the place and screws everything up, and then has to call the Marines back in to fix it again, its just a rotation. Don't worry were used to taking care of you poags! and remember this.
A Navy Admiral never wants to be called a Seaman
A Army General Never wants to be called a Soldier
A Airforce General never wants to be called an Airman
But a Marine General will always be called a MARINE and is damn proud to carry that title!

Semper Fi


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

DODK911 said:


> Skidd,
> 
> The Marines go in first kill everything in it's way and then the Army comes in over populates the place and screws everything up, and then has to call the Marines back in to fix it again, its just a rotation. Don't worry were used to taking care of you poags! and remember this.
> A Navy Admiral never wants to be called a Seaman
> ...


OOO-RAH! :t:


----------

